# When does your X-trail Top out at?



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

i was cruising on the highway the other night when i decided to see when my governor chip would top me out....so i stepped on the gas started my adventure lol. i know that the 2003 pathfinder which has a lot more hp than our x-trails tops out at 167 so i was surprised when my x-trail hit 170. after 170 i hit 180 and it stayed there for awhile....then i decided to press the overdrive button which definatly helped me out....after pressing the overdrive button the spedometer kept going 185, 190, 195 and right before i hit 200 i stopped... the x-trail tops out at 197-198 i will take a picture of the spedometer next time i decide to do something stupid like this again...post your pics i want to see what u guys can do lol

BE CAREFUL WHEN ATTEMPTING THIS!!!!
I DO NOT TAKE ANY RESPONSIBILITY 

JayTrail


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Mine is stuck at 180....cos of the speed limiter that comes with jap cars...have to find a way to remove it


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have a natural and genuine speed limiter called a "wife", so I don't think I can find any way around this to perform such an attempt LOL 

Let's say my top speed is limited to the legal highway limit of 110kms/h which the speed limiter is happy with


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

lol im happy that i dont have such a speed limiter like that jalal. i ahve a girlfriend that likes speed so she loves it when i rip it so its all good.... my speed limiter is stuck and i definatly want to be able to get rid of it...any suggestions?


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Man...thats fraking fast.

Thats nuts.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hmmm... I stopped pushing the pedal at 160kph. For some reason nerves got the better of me... or maybe common sense. I don't know. But the engine wasn't breathing hard yet at that time. So I don't doubt Terranismo's statement in another post that he passed a BMW going 190kph. With his mods the stock X is even faster!


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

maybe I'm gonna try again on friday...blasting my mood music and praying that I won;t get caught by the traffic police....


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Sergei... I don't know if you should be doing that with a vibrating steering wheel. :crazy:


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe I'm just getting old (just turned 33) but 200kph on public roads in ANY vehicle is irresponsible. 200kph in an X-trail is even worse. And taking a picture of it (i.e. one hand on the wheel, eyes off road) is effing retarded! I'm no angel but if I read a post tomorrow that you totalled your X-trail and were seriously hurt or dead from a stunt like that I wouldn't feel for you in the least. Harsh? Ya, maybe. But it's the truth. And I bet anyone who thinks otherwise would change their tune in a hurry if someone near and dear to them were taken by some "Fast & Furious" fan driving like an idiot.
Take it to the track. Sure, you'll probably get smoked by every other vehicle there since the X-trail ain't built for speed, but at least you won't be endangering innocents.

That being said, I'm surprised to hear that you actually went faster after putting it into overdrive. I always thought overdrives (in general) were just cruising gears and that if you were topped out in the previous gear and went into OD your speed would actually drop down a bit in spite of keeping your foot in it.

And do X-trails have governors or rev-limits? I don't have one (an X-trail I mean). It doesn't sound like you've a governor but maybe the X-trail should. I can see no good reason for a vehicle like this to go beyond 160kph or so.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Rockford,

I'm sure he didn't try his top speed run during rush hour traffic with two new born babies in the back seat while he was talking on the cell phone. In my opinion 200 km/h in a 100 km/h zone is no worse then driving 60 km/h in a 30 km/h school zone. Both are DOUBLE the speed limit. Now tell me, what speed do YOU drive in a school zone. Be honest. You don't drive 30 km/h I'm sure. Do you stop a pedestrian crossings? Do you always use your blinker? Do you keep both hands on the steering wheel? Do you check your tire pressure every week?

I guess I just learn to Live and let live. May the first non sinner throw the first stone. I must admit that taking a picture isn't the safest idea. Tell you what. I'll take the picture while you floor it Jaytrail.

By the way, the X-Trail is sold in Europe where highway speeds are much faster then here. Our tires are H speed rated if I remember correctly and that allows constant speeds of over 210 km/h under load. So the X-Trail is designed to go those speeds. The question is, is the driver capable?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

"Rockford,

I'm sure he didn't try his top speed run during rush hour traffic with two new born babies in the back seat while he was talking on the cell phone. In my opinion 200 km/h in a 100 km/h zone is no worse then driving 60 km/h in a 30 km/h school zone. Both are DOUBLE the speed limit."

Both are double the speed limit but that's where the comparison ends. How many feet do you think it would take to come to a complete stop from 60? Now, how many feet to stop from 200? How much time do you have to react to an upcoming, unseen obstacle (pothole, pedestrian, debris in the road, a car pulling out quickly or making a surprise lane change, etc...) at 60? Now, how much time do you have to react to those things at 200? How hard would it be to roll an X-trail at 60? How easy would it be to roll and X-trail at 200? 

"Now tell me, what speed do YOU drive in a school zone. Be honest. You don't drive 30 km/h I'm sure."

Honestly, I speed each and every time I get behind the wheel. Like I said, I'm no angel. In school zones I never do 30 since most school zones are in 50 zones and you should be going 10 klicks slower than the posted when in a school zone, i.e. 40. Do I do 40? No, usually 50.

"Do you stop a pedestrian crossings?"

If it's flashing and/or there's someone standing there, yes. Absolutely. I always make a point of looking out for people there.

"Do you always use your blinker?"

As a matter of fact I do - always. I HATE people who don't. For the record I also always check my blindspots, pull to the right for emergency vehicles and stop for school buses. (hold your applause)

"Do you keep both hands on the steering wheel?"

About 3/4 of the time I guesstimate, yes. 10 & 2. That could be partly because my cars don't have armrests, who knows? 

"Do you check your tire pressure every week?"

No, I think every month is often enough.

"I guess I just learn to Live and let live. May the first non sinner throw the first stone. I must admit that taking a picture isn't the safest idea. Tell you what. I'll take the picture while you floor it Jaytrail."

I know what you're saying and nobody's perfect but to come on here, post about doing 200, wanting to do it again with a camera, and encourage everyone else on here to post their own pics of top speed runs too is assinine. Defend it all you want. Like I say, when you lose someone near and dear (I haven't in case you're wondering) to something like this you'll quickly change your tune. 

"By the way, the X-Trail is sold in Europe where highway speeds are much faster then here. Our tires are H speed rated if I remember correctly and that allows constant speeds of over 210 km/h under load. So the X-Trail is designed to go those speeds."

If by "designed to go those speeds" you mean it won't shudder apart, have the wheels fall off or tires blow-out then ya, sure. But you don't seriously believe the X-trail is a grand tourer do you? You think that rear spoiler on the LE does a damn thing for down force? C'mon! Having H-rated tires means nothing and Yugos are sold in Europe too. What's your point? 

"The question is, is the driver capable?"

Exactly. But there's more to it than that. Even Michael Schumacher doing 200 in an X-trail on public roads would be wrong in my opinion. The point is, there are simply too many things beyond the driver's control (no matter how good he or she may be) on public roads. 

I'll say it again: Take it to the track.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Well said Rockford. Very well said.

I did my 160 on open stretch of straight tollway (often avoided because of cost) at an early hour on a weekend when there was no one else there. Even then I got nervous at 160.

No track within miles of here. But that will not push me to try it again!


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

190 KM/H without any passenger, and with the air conditioner off.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Sergei... I don't know if you should be doing that with a vibrating steering wheel. :crazy:


 well they are fixing the vibrating steering wheel today(the nissan dealer) hopefully they can resolve that...told them that i wanted high speed balancing...


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Good to know Sergei! Good to know.


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

listen i didn't mean to cause such havoc when posting my experience. when i performed this "stunt" i was on the highway at 4 am and there was not 1 other person on the road. i am a very safe driver usually but sometimes i like to have some fun and rip it a little... i do not do this often but i like the speed and the adrenaline rush of speed. i don't know if my x-trail will crash and burn if i have to make a quick decision at 200km/h but i know that the highways here in montreal are smoothly paved and i know that the onyl perosn i was putting in danger was myself. i am very responsible and i know that going 200km/h is totally ridiculous. 

JayTrail


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Understand how you feel Jaytrail. Most of us are the same in varying degrees. We all want to test the vehicle once in a while and we enjoy the excitement of speed. Who doesn't? In the end, I don't think it is a very big fuss. Rockford already put things in perspective for us. As Jalal pointed out, he will not be driving fast despite your post. Reading posts about other people's X-trail experience is great. But it doesn't mean we'll go out and do the same. A lot of X-trail people are off-roading. It sounds like fun... but I won't be doing that. Most people are raising their X-trails. I'm lowering mine. You drove at 200kph. After pushing 160, I don't have any plans of getting near that again. And as you can see after your post, the only person curious enough to want to try is Sergei. All others report past experience without hinting of any intent to try again. I think all's cool.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Just so you guys all know, this topic was submitted for deletion by someone who doesn't like all the talk about going fast. Can someone please lighten up a little?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know what that means but it wasn't me. 
I've said my piece/peace (which is it?) on the matter. It's clear where I stand but I have no wish to see this - or any other - post deleted.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Kilometers are kind of wimpy little things*

I felt like WTF until I realized you guys weren't talking mph.



JayTrail said:


> i was cruising on the highway the other night when i decided to see when my governor chip would top me out....so i stepped on the gas started my adventure lol. i know that the 2003 pathfinder which has a lot more hp than our x-trails tops out at 167 so i was surprised when my x-trail hit 170. after 170 i hit 180 and it stayed there for awhile....then i decided to press the overdrive button which definatly helped me out....after pressing the overdrive button the spedometer kept going 185, 190, 195 and right before i hit 200 i stopped... the x-trail tops out at 197-198 i will take a picture of the spedometer next time i decide to do something stupid like this again...post your pics i want to see what u guys can do lol
> 
> BE CAREFUL WHEN ATTEMPTING THIS!!!!
> I DO NOT TAKE ANY RESPONSIBILITY
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

88pathoffroad said:


> Just so you guys all know, this topic was submitted for deletion by someone who doesn't like all the talk about going fast. Can someone please lighten up a little?


I see no reason to justify this post to be deleted, as everyone is responsible for their own actions.

This post however could be taken out of context as promoting speed/fast driving, but I don't interpret it as such.

To me it's just reading an experience a fellow xtrailer went through which he wanted to share with others.

It does mean that everyone should jump in their exy and turn into *2 Fast 2 Furious* 

We share the same passion, but every one of us must make their own decision as they see fit


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hear, hear Jalal!!! :givebeer:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

thetimster said:


> Hear, hear Jalal!!! :givebeer:


Cheers LOL


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I guess I've posted 180km/hr with A/C & loaded (my mother & his heavy son: me) at December (no snow here guys).

Not a peak speed, but a maybe 15minutes driving, we got good flat highways north of here & 180hp Xty's

My mayor concern was Tire Speed Rate.


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> Just so you guys all know, this topic was submitted for deletion by someone who doesn't like all the talk about going fast. Can someone please lighten up a little?


This issue has come up occasionally on every motorsports board I've seen. As Jalal said, everyone should be responsible for their own actions. Why should one person's or group's opinion form the basis for censorship? Libel, obscenity, and rudeness have to be monitored, but that's another issue.

Al


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

damn no top speed today... :wtf: cos there were a total of five fellas (including me) in the car today....topped out at a decent 165km/h....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*My Top Speed*

Ok Guys,

After much deleberation and convicing, I managed to get permission from my "speed limiter" to give it a go 

You will be amazed at the top speed I achieved and I think I went where no man has gone before LOL

Anyway, THIS is my top speed :thumbup: 

I have risked everyone's life in the household trying to get to it, but it was worth the effort.

I'm proud of what I have achieved 

You should try it too and you don't even have to leave your house at 3:00am in the morning to attemp it LOL 

HERE give it a go yourself.

I'm now waiting for my speeding fine to come in the mail


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

wow im so proud of you!!!! GJ
ive gone faster though!! rofl


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

The internet - 1500
X-Trail - 160, just don't feel comfortable driving this fast in a vehicle that is so tall (my previous car was Honda CRX)


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> ...(my previous car was Honda CRX)


Nice! I still have mine. A '91 Special Edition.


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

Sergei_dekker said:


> damn no top speed today... :wtf: cos there were a total of five fellas (including me) in the car today....topped out at a decent 165km/h....


well I was pushing mine on the NS Highway up to Kuala Lumpur, 160km/h and going. 4 adults and luggage in but the fuel consumption sucks.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Rockford said:


> Nice! I still have mine. A '91 Special Edition.


Of course I still have mine too. They are so much fun to drive (91 DX, D16Z Vtec engine. Speedo only goes to 200 so I don't know how fast it is 
Ok, ok, back to Nissan talk (but check out www.crxresource.org)


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

If I have occasion to re-balance my wheels/tires, I'll take it up on the highway and run it up to about 150 - for a brief period - just to ensure that the balance was done well.

After that it's back to a normal range of 100 to 120, depending on highway/weather conditions.

I like Jalal's approach and tried it twice - mine ran @ 914.64 & 925.28 !! This is the place for speed - on the Internet, not the Interstate !!

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> I like Jalal's approach and tried it twice - mine ran @ 914.64 & 925.28 !! This is the place for speed - on the Internet, not the Interstate !!
> 
> Cheers = Roger


Thanks Roger, I thought I'd give everyone more than one option to try and taste speed LOL


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> Of course I still have mine too. They are so much fun to drive (91 DX, D16Z Vtec engine. Speedo only goes to 200 so I don't know how fast it is
> Ok, ok, back to Nissan talk (but check out www.crxresource.org)


Ya, The Resource. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt (literally). I prefer http://crx.honda-perf.org myself, but I visit both. I go by Rockford there too.

No X-Trail for me yet. The wife and I have pretty much decided that it'll be our next vehicle though - I think we've even agreed on colour (whatever Nissan's fancy name for beige is). SE or LE is the only question now I think. LE woud be great but it'll all come down to price so we'll see. Love the idea of leather, power seat and auto climate control but I'm not crazy about the LE spoiler to be honest.

Sorry about highjacking the thread.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

stonie said:


> well I was pushing mine on the NS Highway up to Kuala Lumpur, 160km/h and going. 4 adults and luggage in but the fuel consumption sucks.


 Dude welcome man...its nice to see a fellow countrymen in the forums


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

Sergei_dekker said:


> Dude welcome man...its nice to see a fellow countrymen in the forums


Thanks for the welcome, but I feel uncomfortable when getting addressed as a Singaporean. I AM NOT and I do not want to be.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

stonie said:


> Thanks for the welcome, but I feel uncomfortable when getting addressed as a Singaporean. I AM NOT and I do not want to be.


Stonie,

You're an XTRAILER no matter where in the world you come from and this is what matters here in the forum 

A location in your profile will be a good indication of where you live, but does not necessarily mean that you're a citizen of that country either.

We use the location details when comparing differences between our xtrails.


----------



## GuillermoB (Nov 3, 2015)

*My 2003 X-Trail topped out at 170*

I never went for more than 120, but one day went on a road trip, by the way I live in the Dominican Republic, there's no really big highways to go too fast, well, continuing the story, went on a road trip, from Santo Domingo to Bavaro, I then tried to topped it out, and went like for 170, maybe less or maybe a little bit more, the funny thing is, after that I was scared it were to blow giving it to much power than it can take, a couple of months after that, had to take her for full engine check, and by my surprise it was damn fine, although being in my family for 12 years, and it's on the 180,000 k range, and it still runs like hell.

By the way, the other day I heard an annoying sound, like the header was screaming like if it was going to brake, do you think it's best to install a 4-2-1 or 4-1 header, what's the best choice?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its been a while since I have been in the DR but you are a brave man to go so fast on an iffy highway.


----------

